# Capt. Nathan’s Port Mansfield, TX. Report; 3/5/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Always fun when you get to hold a fish like this, then watch her swim away healthy.
My POC custom rod, FINS Braid 40# windtamer, and a pearl harbor Double D got the job done!

April 1-6, 17-22 available for Port Mansfield Trophy Trout, pending weather. If weather cancels these trips in Port Mansfield, we will check the forecast and can run the trips in Seadrift, TX.


----------

